# can someone build this for me?



## mrlopez (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, Im looking for someone who would take up a commission and build me a rolling toolchest/art supply/painting palette. 

here is a sketch of my idea.

it would be approximatly 18" wide, 14" deep, and 34" tall, and be made out of an affordable strong/lightweight wood. dont know if there is such a thing.

the top palette part would be very similar to this, exept it would have a fold out leg underneath so it can be raised to a 25 degree angle

I dont know this could be done, but I wanted a pull up handel on the back of it for walking it.

not sure how much time or money this would take to build, but if you have the time to do so, let me know how much you would charge for it.

also, it wouldnt have to be finely crafted, or have a nice finish, not looking for a nice looking box, just an efficiant one.

thanks,

matthew

i live in sarasota Florida


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*your aprox location*

i just read your post...i don't have the talent to build what you want; however, i think you should post your aproximate location... your state, central? western? near what city? etc good luck


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Most of us can make that. However, you should tell us where you are located so that a guy in the south east doesn't build it and you end up shipping it to Alaska. Shipping would cost more than building. :laughing:


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

That might be the best sketch ever. The water colors are freaking awesome! haha... Hope you find someone to help you.


----------



## mrlopez (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks, i thought i edited the post, I live in Sarasota Florida, about an hour drive south of tampa.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in St. Pete. And in this area, I can tell you the price would run at least $600 -$700 with all those drawers and the wheels, etc.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I would suggest that you look in your local newspaper and look for a handyman that does carpenter work.Alot of those people have got leftover wood from other jobs and might have enough to build your cabinet. OR, Go to your local convenient store and see if they carry a classified book that people advertise in with items for sale and wanted items.You can place an add in there. We have one here and I'm all the time running some kind of add in there.It's FREE to place an add and gets great results. It would be alot cheaper than having to build and ship one to you.

Donny


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Can I give you a solid tip on that pallet leg? This is something some of the yacht builders do. Make your legs (should be two) out of stainless screen door springs.

When they are in the open position, they are stiff as can be. Push in on them, and they easily fold down into a ½" cavity along each side.

It's really a sharp setup.
*******************************
There are also nice, brass hardware pivot hinges that are made just for this sort of applicatiion. See that kind of hinge HERE


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Click here for a much cheaper alternative.


And another... but not so cheap.

Just a comment here on some of the things you mentioned in your original post.

Number one, "Yes" it DOES have to be well crafted. Wide, flat drawers such as you represented have a tendency to work themselves apart in short order if not properly jointed. And this joinery requires craftsmanship. Remember, you are going to be going up and down steps, across parking lots that aren't too smooth, and even dropping off a curb every now and then. A poorly constructed cart will soon shake apart. :no:

And, two, you are working with materials that will easily stain both the drawer insides, and the exterior of the cart. You need good finishes on all parts of that cart. It will also be spending a good deal of time in our torturous sunlight here on the Gulf Coast. That ol' ball of light is murder on unprotected wood.

So whatever you get for your cart, make sure it is going to last. :yes:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It will be rather expensive to have that custom built. May I suggest that you visit your local LOWES and look at their TASK FORCE tool chests (the red ones)? You didn't show any dimensions in your sketch, so maybe they will be too big for you, but....

A couple of minor changes, like adding wheels and a handle and you will have everything except the top tray. I know the chests are probably heavier than you'd like, but something that is made strong enough to last will not be much lighter in wood. Plus you can buy them for around $100.00. All you'd need to change is the wheels and you can get those at LOWES also.

If you want something smaller, look into the portable tool boxes made by Stanley. They have almost exactly what you have shown in a box with maybe 4 draws and a large top storage area. Its plastic but has the wheels and handle on it and costs under $50.00 at Walmart. Then all you'd need is that top tray.

To make something like what you are asking for that will hold up to the abuse of loading, unloading, rolling around, bumping into stuff, exposure to the outdoors, etc.... is not as easy as it sounds. The materials, and time would cost you over $300.00 easy and be almost as heavy as the steel chests. Of course, that is just a guess because I still don't have enough info to really know what you want.

You're an artist from the info you've given, or you know one.... use your imagination and I'm sure you'll find exactly what you're looking for at a price that is way less than what we'd have to charge to build something special.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It will be rather expensive to have that custom built. May I suggest that you visit your local LOWES and look at their TASK FORCE tool chests (the red ones)? Maybe they will be too big for you, but....they are really close to the dimensions you mentioned

A couple of minor changes, like adding wheels and a handle and you will have everything except the top tray. I know the chests are probably heavier than you'd like, but something that is made strong enough to last will not be much lighter in wood. Plus you can buy them for around $100.00. All you'd need to change is the wheels and you can get those at LOWES also.

To make something like what you are asking for that will hold up to the abuse of loading, unloading, rolling around, bumping into stuff, exposure to the outdoors, etc.... is not as easy as it sounds. The materials, and time would cost you over $400.00 easy and be almost as heavy as the steel chests. Don't forget that the first time you tilt it back to roll it somewhere, everything in the drawers is going to shift to the back and get all jumbled up. Maybe even drop behind the drawers. So something would have to be added to keep things in place.

I know that you think its just a box on wheels with a few drawers, but the amount of actual engineering that has to be considered to make it last you for several years is considerable.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Much is going to depend upon how and where you are going to use this tool box. If it is just going to roll around on a finished floor in your home/work place than it can be constructed less heavy duty. If it needs to be constructed to be moved into and out of a vehicle that adds another dimension, weight.

If you want wheels on the chest just so it can be moved from one part of a studio to another that is a much simpler task that making it an "all terrain vehicle."

How critical are the dimensions?

I think that you can get some better replies by providing more information.

George


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Surely there are alternatives*

My first thought is that wood would be heavy, bulky and extremely inefficient for what you want.


----------



## mrlopez (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for all the replys, I would mostly be taking it from my appartment to classes, so, just down a sidewalk and across a street, but I think the prices given are too expensive for me right now.

My girlfriends dad does a lot of woodworking, and from what it looked like, has all the tools needed for a job like this. Ill be over at his place next week and could probably do it with him.

so heres a new question, can you guys point me in the right direction for collecting materials?
what wood should i use, how should i construct the droors or the handlebar? and such things?


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

mrlopez said:


> thanks for all the replys, I would mostly be taking it from my appartment to classes, so, just down a sidewalk and across a street, but I think the prices given are too expensive for me right now.
> 
> My girlfriends dad does a lot of woodworking, and from what it looked like, has all the tools needed for a job like this. Ill be over at his place next week and could probably do it with him.
> 
> ...


If your girlfriend's dad is into woodworking, then he knows where to buy cabinet grade, pre-finished wood. 

Reinforced properly, you could build the whole thing out of ¼" or 3/8" plywood.
You drew regular hinges... They should all be "piano hinges".
All the drawer corners need to be "dovetailed", or at least assembled with "box joints".
The drawer bottoms should "float" in grooves cut in the sides, back and front. Do not glue them in place.
Go with *full extension* drawer slides... the "self-closing" kind are neat, and don't cost that much more.
Consider some way to lock the drawers shut.
Get pneumatic tires, not plastic or solid rubber... mount them on a full length axle.
You can look at suitcases to get an idea of something for the handle. A couple of small tubes (½") sliding within larger tubes (¾") held to the box with conduit clamps will work well.
Don't forget some way to transport your easel, stool, and framed canvas... and maybe a cooler and an umbrella.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I like the tool box idea that Johnnie came up with! Maybe you could bolt on a moving dolly to it since it has a handle and the wheels needed to move it.I think maybe you could even make it so the handle would slide in the down position with a little help from a local welder.Some of the dollies have inflatable wheels. Itchy


----------

